# Female Ratio Increasing Tips



## akirahz (Jan 7, 2008)

I think we need a "female ratio increasing tips" thread so here goes, simply state what you know to be fact about increasing the liklyhood or at least bettering your chances of female plants.

Here are some that i know of off the bat. 

1. Keep Temps low, tween 75f-80ishF
2. Keep pH correct (7.0 for soil, 5.8 for hydro, or your preference)
3. Use pH balanced water
4. Use the correct spectrum of light (4100-6500 for vegging, 2700-3000 for flowering)

and im sure theres alot more, so chime in!  Perhaps someone knows about other factors, like humidity level, nutrients, soil drainage and much more.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 7, 2008)

Feminized seeds!

Sorry, had to do it :$


----------



## StonedCold (Jan 7, 2008)

Just because the seeds are feminized doesn't mean you get more females.  From what I've read and seen, they tend to herm more than anything else.  Don't like my women with balls, :holysheep: ....:spit:


----------



## JeSus (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, it means you do get more, otherwise there wouldnt be a market for fem seeds  Although i know what you mean, they can be shemale's too


----------



## King Bud (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a sticky in the 'seeds' section: Here Is How To Produce Mostly Females From Standard Seeds


----------



## pussum (Jan 7, 2008)

JeSus said:
			
		

> Feminized seeds!
> 
> Sorry, had to do it :$



I'm not sure how many times this has to be said but, just because it is "feminized" does not mean the plant is going to be a female. It just means it is more inclined to be female. If feminized meant that you had a 100% shot at a female why would people waste their money on other seeds that are at less than 100%? 

I would hope that by now people would learn this or at least read through some of the already established feminized threads we have floating around here.


To stay on topic. The name of the game is low stress. The less stress the better chance of a female plain and simple.


----------



## jb247 (Jan 7, 2008)

:yeahthat:  Plus no fertilizers at all, no prefertilized soil at all, until the first leaves (cotyledons(?)) have started to fall off...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Canso (Jan 8, 2008)

temp. inversion

have light time temps lower then night.
lights on 65deg,  lights off 75deg.


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Use clones?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 8, 2008)

what the heck r all these "wive's tales" that r here so far...
people... anyone who grows... KNOWS for a fact... that if you want 100% assurance that your plants will turn out to be female, is to plant your bean ONLY on a full moon with only one leg touching the ground, and the seed has to be planted with the hand that is the same side as the foot touching the ground... man... where the heck u people come up with your crazy ideas???

:bump: 

lol... for the lowdown, on what is THOUGHT to be the latest intel... ask Mutt. I've read a thread by him giving the skinny on "leaning towards" females. ask him. myself... if it's a female - female, male - male... there rn't any "transvestite" MJ plants.

hey... I've heard another method before... soak your seeds in chlorine bleach for 48 hrs before planting... give that a try...  

MUCH later....


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

This link essentially says that if you stress the plant trying to force it to be female, you have a high chance of causing it to turn hermy. Read the whole page. Good stuff.

From Wikipedia


> Environmental *sex*  determination is known to occur in a variety of species.[28] Many researchers have  suggested that *sex* in  _Cannabis_ is *determined* or strongly  influenced by environmental factors.[15]  Ainsworth reviews that treatment with auxin and ethylene have feminizing effects, and that treatment  with cytokinins and gibberellins have masculinizing  effects.[10] It has been reported that *sex* can be reversed in  _Cannabis_ using chemical treatment.[29] A PCR-based method for the detection of female-associated DNA  polymorphisms by genotyping  has been developed.[30]





I used this as a Google search term- marijuana sex determined by environment or genetics and came up with some great info. Enjoy.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/#_note-PCR


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 8, 2008)

StonedCold said:
			
		

> Just because the seeds are feminized doesn't mean you get more females. From what I've read and seen, they tend to herm more than anything else. Don't like my women with balls, :holysheep: ....:spit:


Hehehehehehehe, and especially sheep...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 8, 2008)

PS.
If it's feminized aren't they inbred? I've never had pot from Kentucky....


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 8, 2008)

another 1 is spraying your plants with fish emulsion when they get there 3rd set of leaves thought  id put that in


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 8, 2008)

Puff- The Magic Dragon said:
			
		

> Use clones?


 
yes, Puff... clones r the best route to go... that's how I do it. NEVER had a male in over 20 years by cloning.


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 8, 2008)

Could we rename this thread to something like, myths and old wives tales.

I think that there are a lot of people that will say that feminized seeds will go hermie on you, most of these people though are just passing on already passed on information without having even tried feminized seeds.

Get this though guys, you can still get hermies in regular seeds too, in fact, i've had more hermies in regular seeds than i have in fem seeds.

Reg seeds todate i stand at around 6 hermies, fem seeds is 0.

Maybe if you go somewhere that sells em cheap and they were created under poor conditions.  Get the good stuff and I think its different.


----------



## red_ss (Jan 8, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Could we rename this thread to something like, myths and old wives tales.
> 
> I think that there are a lot of people that will say that feminized seeds will go hermie on you, most of these people though are just passing on already passed on information without having even tried feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


 
i agree with you buddy.. this is my first time im triying fem seeds and i think its gonna be fine, because i bought them from one of the most popular and known seeds company in Amsterdam ,its called ( Pardise seeds) http://www.paradise-seeds.com/index.php?language=en&pageid=products

i think cheap fem seeds will have problems, but if you bought them from the right plase its gonna be perfict.. my really early grow i used regular seeds and what do i get ALL MALES.. so now im trying something else to avoid that problem...


----------



## JeSus (Jan 8, 2008)

pussum said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how many times this has to be said but, just because it is "feminized" does not mean the plant is going to be a female. It just means it is more inclined to be female. If feminized meant that you had a 100% shot at a female why would people waste their money on other seeds that are at less than 100%?
> 
> I would hope that by now people would learn this or at least read through some of the already established feminized threads we have floating around here.
> 
> ...


 
Whoah, calm down there sonny! 
1. It was a JOKE, sarcasm...
2. The topic title is *Female Ratio Increasing Tips, *key words being 'Ratio Increasing' 

And who's to say i havent read the topics floating around, i indeed have, and i still stick to the fact Fem seeds SHOULD produce more females than a pack of normal seeds.


----------



## rubbfuzz (Jan 8, 2008)

I just figured plant a bunch, and hope for the best. keep it simple. so far ive planted four seeds, all have been female...ITS THE LUCK OF THE DRAW from what i gather.  Ive been using pre fertilized soil, and i have yet to have regrets.


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 8, 2008)

from all the fem seeds i've ever tried, i've only ever had females, nothing else.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## headband (Jan 8, 2008)

Canso said:
			
		

> temp. inversion
> 
> have light time temps lower then night.
> lights on 65deg,  lights off 75deg.


what the heck? how??? is this better
thats not natural under the sun.


----------



## headband (Jan 8, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> yes, Puff... clones r the best route to go... that's how I do it. NEVER had a male in over 20 years by cloning.





> hey... I've heard another method before... soak your seeds in chlorine bleach for 48 hrs before planting... give that a try...


i love clones, saves weeks of work, only 5 bucks guaranteed female. as for the chlorine, it works great on creating only females:ignore: :


----------



## pussum (Jan 8, 2008)

JeSus said:
			
		

> Whoah, calm down there sonny!
> 1. It was a JOKE, sarcasm...
> 2. The topic title is *Female Ratio Increasing Tips, *key words being 'Ratio Increasing'
> 
> And who's to say i havent read the topics floating around, i indeed have, and i still stick to the fact Fem seeds SHOULD produce more females than a pack of normal seeds.



I am not trying to jump on you, but I feel as though recomending someone just use feminized seeds to get more females is misleading as they can turn male or hermi just as quickly as regular seeds. When that happens they have spent way more on seeds than what they should have just to get males.

Personally I think feminized seeds are a rip off. If you want to increase the ratio of females keep the stress to a minimum. Don't use fancy fertilizers until necessary. Keep the heat and humidity within a good range. Make sure your light scheduale stays constant. Keep to a tight regimine and don't over fuss with your plants. I know a lot of frist timers who will constantly just check their plants, fuss with them, and disrupt their growth. Your best bet is to just leave them be until it is necessary to move them around and disrupt them. 

Also there is always the prospect of buying a cliping from a known female plant. Of course stress still plays a factor because overstressing will cause it to hermi even though it is female.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 8, 2008)

I take offence to most things, im stupid like that lmao. But i understand, my recommendation wasnt supposed to be taken seriously.

Anyhow, <3


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 8, 2008)

IMO it still does have factors that have to be taken into consideration with *any seed* e.g. environment, soil, hydro,etc. We all try to emulate nature for our plants the best we can and hearvest our results. We can only try to improve ratios by making the stronger fem seeds and by lowering all possible stress' to the plant. IMO temps in mid 70s F are good for producing fems along with fair management ive had 3 out of 4 so far be fem. different bag strains too or was it luck of the draw?


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 8, 2008)

To be honest i've never ever known a female seed to turn male.

I've know them to turn hermie, i've known regular seeds to turn hermie also.

On the whole though i've had pretty much nothing but success with fem seeds.

I know another guy who grew a lot of greenhouse feminized hazes and is getting fantastic results even though they are 9 damn feet.

I've got some fem seeds just sprouting.

I have feminized cheese from greenhouse feminized lemon skunk from greenhouse  feminized trainwreck from greenhouse.

I also have quite a few regular seeds going with it, when the time comes I will give the results.

I have probably around about 100 seeds right now either germinating still or sprouting/seedling.

I wouldn't say the numbers are 50/50 probably more like 15 feminized seeds and 85 regs.


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2008)

.. I will resist the temptation to ..'critisize' feminisations..

I just don't understand the reasoning behind paying the unreasonably _high dolla'_ EXTRA for femmed??
_*All you need is ONE goodfemale*_ from a package, and you'll have all the females you will EVER need or desire. Choose the "best" female and clone her for _years_ 
Choose your "best" male, catch a l'il pollen and make a few seeds for future grows, or to pass along to a 'less fortunate' soul. You'll never be able to do _THAT_ with femminised seeds!


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 9, 2008)

not everyone has the space for seperate areas to clone veg and bloom bro


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 9, 2008)

i can say one thing ive only used bag seed cause its all i got and dubbaman told me he thinks they are females because of they are showing preflowers so if they are that makes 4 bag seeds 4 females ,at this point i need a male so i can make seeds ,hopefully they dont all hermie on me lol,,knock on wood wit me


----------



## red_ss (Jan 9, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. I will resist the temptation to ..'critisize' feminisations..
> 
> I just don't understand the reasoning behind paying the unreasonably _high dolla'_ EXTRA for femmed??
> _*All you need is ONE goodfemale*_ from a package, and you'll have all the females you will EVER need or desire. Choose the "best" female and clone her for _years_
> Choose your "best" male, catch a l'il pollen and make a few seeds for future grows, or to pass along to a 'less fortunate' soul. You'll never be able to do _THAT_ with femminised seeds!


 
Think again bro.. my early first grow i used 7 regular mexican haze seeds!! and what do i get ? only 5 out of the 7 sprouted and those 5 all was males .. so you cant always get a femmale ? probably most of the time but in my case i lost my time+money+patient+mind ..

so this time i startted again with some fem seeds.. they didnt show sex yet but wish me luck this time..


----------



## pussum (Jan 9, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> Think again bro.. my early first grow i used 7 regular mexican haze seeds!! and what do i get ? only 5 out of the 7 sprouted and those 5 all was males .. so you cant always get a femmale ? probably most of the time but in my case i lost my time+money+patient+mind ..
> 
> so this time i startted again with some fem seeds.. they didnt show sex yet but wish me luck this time..



I think people are missing the point. The point is, that just because it is a fem seed does not mean it will be female. Yeah you can put regular bag seed in the dirt and get all males, but you can pop a fem seed in and get all hermies. It is just how you take care of them, and even at that things still happen.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 9, 2008)

I read on OG where the closest plants to the fan would be more likely to be male...when you sex your seedlings, pay attention to the relationship to the moving air...it's too simple to be true, eh??


----------



## red_ss (Jan 9, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I read on OG where the closest plants to the fan would be more likely to be male...when you sex your seedlings, pay attention to the relationship to the moving air...it's too simple to be true, eh??


 
cmoon man?? my plants always is very near to the fan!! and the air blow them 24h? so that means im stressing them? is  it possople to turn hermi because of the fan? 
and what do you mean pay attention to the moving air ? should i keep the fan far away from plants?


----------



## red_ss (Jan 9, 2008)

pussum said:
			
		

> I think people are missing the point. The point is, that just because it is a fem seed does not mean it will be female. Yeah you can put regular bag seed in the dirt and get all males, but you can pop a fem seed in and get all hermies. It is just how you take care of them, and even at that things still happen.


 
I think you have a exellant point ( how to take care of plants to make them be femmales) 

so i have an idea to avoid that argument about whats better regular seeds or feminised.. why dont the experts here and the pro growers post a thread about taking care of plants triying to avoid males and hermies and get femmales???


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 10, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> I think you have a exellant point ( how to take care of plants to make them be femmales)
> 
> so i have an idea to avoid that argument about whats better regular seeds or feminised.. why dont the experts here and the pro growers post a thread about taking care of plants triying to avoid males and hermies and get femmales???



I don't think theres anything in particular we can set our mind too to prevent hermies. 

All I think we can do is strive to learn more and improve our plants environments to make those girls so happy that balls are never even a contemplation, even then you can still get them.


----------



## red_ss (Jan 10, 2008)

i hope to learn more.. and i hope we stick together in this fourm


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2008)

> so i have an idea to avoid that argument about whats better regular seeds or feminised.. why dont the experts here and the pro growers post a thread about taking care of plants triying to avoid males and hermies and get femmales???


..look in the "Growers Resources" 'ss. It's already there!..


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2008)

Hick, if people actually read the info here before posting questions, there would be 50% less questions, LOL. Back in the 80's, when seed banks were just starting, there were the same questions. At that time there was a product on the market to give a higher rate of females. I hesitate to say 100% females. I believe it was called sensi soak. This product still exists. I believe the active ingredients are ethylene and auxins. The theory behind them is logical. However, if after 20 years they are not more popular, I wonder how well they work. Someone could try an experiment and post results. Any takers?


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

keep lighting on 24/7


----------



## red_ss (Jan 12, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..look in the "Growers Resources" 'ss. It's already there!..


 
Thanks Hick.. ill check it out


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

ive read that fem seed are not even always "likley" to be FM


----------



## eskodaboss (Mar 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> what the heck r all these "wive's tales" that r here so far...
> people... anyone who grows... KNOWS for a fact... that if you want 100% assurance that your plants will turn out to be female, is to plant your bean ONLY on a full moon with only one leg touching the ground, and the seed has to be planted with the hand that is the same side as the foot touching the ground... man... where the heck u people come up with your crazy ideas???
> 
> :bump:
> ...


 
lol and some one might read this thread and try it


----------

